# hyundi santa fe



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

opinions
2002 santa fe...50,000K...clean..4wd..4door..LS i think..my sister's..

she might trade it in, what would you think it would be worth if i wanted it?












kK


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

See if this helps you out any.

http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/Spec_Glance.aspx?year=2002&make=Hyundai&model=Santa Fe&trimid=-1

Also I would check to see if the warranty is transferable.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Offer to split the difference between the trade in price and the used private party price (according to http://www.edmunds.com/used/2002/hyundai/santafe/100003415/options.html)

They seem to be going for around $14,000 where you are. Your sis would get maybe $12K in trade so offer $13 and both make out OK.


----------

